# KDE 4.2 i problem z instalacją programów dla KDE 3.x

## Daemon14

Witam,

mam KDE 4.2.2 i chciałem zainstalować K3B i Kaudiocreator a te wymagają kdelibs-3.x. mam zainstalowane kdelibs-3.5.10-r2 i pod czas kompilacji np. Kaudiocreator wywala mi:

```
checking for Qt... libraries /usr/qt/3/lib64, headers /usr/qt/3/include using -mt                                                                                                         

checking for moc... /usr/qt/3/bin/moc                                                                                                                                                     

checking for uic... /usr/qt/3/bin/uic                                                                                                                                                     

checking whether uic supports -L ... yes                                                                                                                                                  

checking whether uic supports -nounload ... yes                                                                                                                                           

checking if Qt needs -ljpeg... no                                                                                                                                                         

checking for rpath... yes                                                                                                                                                                 

checking for KDE... libraries /usr/kde/3.5/lib64, headers /usr/kde/3.5/include                                                                                                            

checking if UIC has KDE plugins available... no                                                                                                                                           

configure: error:                                                                                                                                                                         

you need to install kdelibs first.                                                                                                                                                        

If you did install kdelibs, then the Qt version that is picked up by

this configure is not the same version you used to compile kdelibs. 

The Qt Plugin installed by kdelibs is *ONLY* loadable if it is the  

_same Qt version_, compiled with the _same compiler_ and the same Qt

configuration settings.                                             

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/libkcddb-3.5.10/work/libkcddb-3.5.10/config.log

 *                                                                           

 * ERROR: kde-base/libkcddb-3.5.10 failed.                                   

 * Call stack:                                                               

 *               ebuild.sh, line   48:  Called src_compile                   

 *             environment, line 4454:  Called kde-meta_src_compile          

 *             environment, line 3089:  Called kde_src_compile               

 *             environment, line 3254:  Called kde_src_compile 'all'         

 *             environment, line 3379:  Called kde_src_compile 'myconf' 'configure' 'make'

 *             environment, line 3367:  Called econf '--with-qt-dir=/usr/qt/3' '--enable-mt' '--with-qt-libraries=/usr/qt/3/lib64' '--disable-dependency-tracking' '--disable-debug' '--without-debug' '--without-arts' '--prefix=/usr/kde/3.5' '--mandir=/usr/kde/3.5/share/man' '--infodir=/usr/kde/3.5/share/info' '--datadir=/usr/kde/3.5/share' '--sysconfdir=/usr/kde/3.5/etc' '--enable-libsuffix=64'                                                                                                                                                                  

 *               ebuild.sh, line  525:  Called die                                                                                                                                        

 * The specific snippet of code:                                                                                                                                                          

 *                      die "econf failed"                                                                                                                                                

 *  The die message:                                                                                                                                                                      

 *   econf failed                                                                                                                                                                         

 *                                                                                                                                                                                        

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.                                                                                                     

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/libkcddb-3.5.10/temp/build.log'.                                                                                         

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/libkcddb-3.5.10/temp/environment'.                                                                                

 *

```

szperałem w google ale nie znalazłem żadnego rozwiązania.

ma ktoś jakiś pomysł czym to może być spowodowane?

może sa jakieś odpowiedniki programów k3b i kaudiocreator pod qt4 / kde4 ? wtedy nie potrzebowałbym kdelibs-3.x

pozdrawiam

----------

## znal

 *Daemon14 wrote:*   

> może sa jakieś odpowiedniki programów k3b i kaudiocreator pod qt4 / kde4 ? wtedy nie potrzebowałbym kdelibs-3.x

 W repo kde-testing jest k3b pod kde4 w wersji live (9999) u mnie działa dobrze, jedyny mankament to brak tłumaczenia. Kaudiocreator widzę, że też tam jest, ale nie testowałem.

----------

## mziab

Potwierdzam, używam u siebie k3b-9999. Chodzi całkiem zacnie, poza drobnymi wpadkami, których ubywa z dnia na dzień.

Co do zamiennika kaudiocreator, możesz też spróbować cuda o nazwie audex. Ebuild jest w roslin uberlay.

----------

## Daemon14

dzięki za info tych repo, wszystko się ładnie kompiluje ale nie za bardzo chce działać

- k3b się uruchamiaale stwierdza że nie znalazł zadnej nagrywarki,działam jako user jestem dopisany do grupy cdrom a dla /dev/sr0 mam:

```
brw-rw---- 1 root cdrom 11, 0 Apr 26 16:19 /dev/sr0
```

wiec wydaje mi się że tu jest ok.

- audex sie wogóle nie uruchamia, na powitanie wywala:

```
Wystąpił błąd krytyczny

The application Audex (audex) crashed and caused the signal 11 (SIGSEGV).

Please help us improve the software you use by filing a report at http://bugs.kde.org. Useful details include how to reproduce the error, documents that were loaded, etc.
```

a w szczegółach jest:

```
Program: Audex (audex), sygnał SIGSEGV

0x00007fa1529648a0 in nanosleep () from /lib/libc.so.6

Thread 1 (Thread 0x7fa155ed7750 (LWP 21605)):

[KCrash Handler]

#5  0x00007fa15415222a in QUrl::QUrl () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#6  0x00007fa154782697 in KUrl::KUrl () from /usr/kde/4.2/lib64/libkdecore.so.5

#7  0x00007fa154cf1fe2 in KCompactDisc::defaultCdromDeviceUrl () from /usr/kde/4.2/lib64/libkcompactdisc.so.4

#8  0x000000000045ffe0 in ?? ()

#9  0x00000000004607ef in ?? ()

#10 0x000000000041e3e2 in _start ()
```

strzelam że kde-base/libkcompactdisc też powinienem mieć zainstalowane w wersji -9999?

i żeby to zrobić to bym musiał chyba całe kde4 przeinstalować do wersji -9999? 

próbowałem wyrywkowo powrzucał do Overlay'a wymagane ebuildy ale cały czas potrzebne były kolejne więc zrezygnowałem.

u Was K3b bez problemowo widział nagrywarkę?

zależy mi szczególnie na k3b bo płyty audio tez mozna w nim ripować więc kaudiocreator i audex nie będa mi aż tak potrzebne

----------

## Belliash

Jak zwykle wszystko na okretke... cos nie dziala - nie uzywac.... ehhhhhhhhhhh .... godne podziwu panowie  :Wink: 

```
belliash@LAPEK / $ epm -qa | grep kdebase

kdebase-kioslaves-4.2.0

kdebase-pam-7

kdebase-data-4.2.0

kdebase-meta-4.2.0

kdebase-desktoptheme-4.2.0

kdebase-startkde-4.2.0

kdebase-cursors-4.2.0

belliash@LAPEK / $ epm -qa | grep k3b

k3b-1.0.5-r3
```

SOA #512

A do grupy sie 'cdr' sie dodales?

----------

## mziab

Ostatnio nawet udzielałem identycznej porady. Dodaj się do grupy cdrom i przeloguj. Jeśli k3b nie widzi nagrywarki, zawsze warto najpierw sprawdzić uprawnienia urządzeń. Na pierwszy rzut oka audex wykłada się, bo właśnie nie widzi żadnego napędu. Nie wymaga czegokolwiek w wersji 9999. U mnie zbudował się i działa pod KDE 4.2.2.

----------

## Daemon14

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> A do grupy sie 'cdr' sie dodales?

 

nie mam grupy cdr ;>

mam cdrom i cdrw i jestem dopisany w obu

 *mziab wrote:*   

> Jeśli k3b nie widzi nagrywarki, zawsze warto najpierw sprawdzić uprawnienia urządzeń.

 

uprawnienia do urzadzeń:

```

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root cdrom 3 Apr 26  2009 cdrom -> sr0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root cdrom 3 Apr 26  2009 cdrw -> sr0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root cdrom 3 Apr 26  2009 dvd -> sr0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root cdrom 3 Apr 26  2009 dvdrw -> sr0

brw-rw---- 1 root cdrom 11, 0 Apr 26  2009 sr0

```

----------

## mziab

Odpal k3b spod terminala i pokaż co ciekawego wypluwa.

----------

## Daemon14

 *mziab wrote:*   

> Odpal k3b spod terminala i pokaż co ciekawego wypluwa.

 

```
k3b(32176) K3b::TitleLabel::updatePositioning: 20 20

k3b(32176) K3b::PlacesModel::slotDevicesChanged:

k3b(32176): Attempt to use QAction "view_dir_tree" with KXMLGUIFactory!

k3b(32176): Attempt to use QAction "view_contents" with KXMLGUIFactory!

k3b(32176): Attempt to use QAction "quick_dir_selector" with KXMLGUIFactory!

k3b(32176) K3b::FileTreeView::setSelectedUrl:

k3b(32176) K3b::PlacesModel::expandToUrl: KUrl("file:///home/daemonx/")

k3b(32176) K3b::PlacesModel::expandToUrl: KUrl("file:///home/daemonx") will be expanded.

QStringList Solid::Backends::Hal::HalManager::findDeviceByDeviceInterface(const Solid::DeviceInterface::Type&)  error:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown"

QStringList Solid::Backends::Hal::HalManager::findDeviceByDeviceInterface(const Solid::DeviceInterface::Type&)  error:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown"

QStringList Solid::Backends::Hal::HalManager::findDeviceByDeviceInterface(const Solid::DeviceInterface::Type&)  error:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown"

k3b(32176) K3b::SystemProblemDialog::checkSystem: (K3b::Core) System problems:

k3b(32176) K3b::SystemProblemDialog::checkSystem:  NON_CRITICAL

k3b(32176) K3b::SystemProblemDialog::checkSystem:  PROBLEM:   "No CD/DVD writer found."

DETAILS:   "K3b did not find an optical writing device in your system. Thus, you will not be able to burn CDs or DVDs. However, you can still use other K3b features such as audio track extraction, audio transcoding or ISO9660 image creation."

SOLUTION:  ""

k3b(32176) K3b::TitleLabel::updatePositioning: 20 20

k3b(32176) K3b::TitleLabel::updatePositioning: 22 22
```

----------

## mziab

Wygląda na to, że masz solid bez obsługi hal albo niewłączoną usługę hald. W każdym razie, tak nie powinno być. Inne aplikacje spod KDE4 widzą napędy, pendrive'y i tym podobne?

----------

## Daemon14

 *mziab wrote:*   

> Wygląda na to, że masz solid bez obsługi hal albo niewłączoną usługę hald. W każdym razie, tak nie powinno być. Inne aplikacje spod KDE4 widzą napędy, pendrive'y i tym podobne?

 

i po problemie :] teraz smiga i k3b i audex. Dałbym SOLVED ale wstępnie temat dotyczył innego problemu  :Very Happy: 

thx za pomoc

pozdrawiam

----------

